
Penguin’s Moonlit Maze – The Dawn of Nation-State Digital Espionage (2017) [pdf] - dvaun
https://media.kasperskycontenthub.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/43/2018/03/07180251/Penquins_Moonlit_Maze_PDF_eng.pdf
======
jswrenn
> Intrusions began as early as 1996.

No, much earlier! Cliff Stoll's "The Cuckoo's Egg" documents a 1986 intrusion
perpetrated by a KGB informant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg)

------
koluna
Well this is rich coming from Kaspersky.

------
ncmncm
Title is Penquin, not Penguin.

~~~
dvaun
I did not notice this. Thanks for pointing it out!

